

Ask HN: Any Seattle area Companies hiring? - excerionsforte

I just recently graduated college and am looking to reach out/talk to Seattle area companies who are currently looking TO HIRE out of entry software engineers or even System Engineer/Administrators!<p>I'm not from the Seattle area, but I'm looking to travel and stay there for 3 months to look for something and interview with companies who are interested.<p>Backend positions (PHP, Java, Javascript) preferred! I'm looking to learn new technologies, methods and etc. to fulfill my role. If you don't want to put your email here, you can send one to me here ovenser1 at illinois.edu. Let's chat and see if this can work!
======
MartinCron
My friends and I used to joke that Amazon is like a travel agency for
developers after we saw so many people move to Seattle to work there and then
change jobs after a year or two. I would start there.

~~~
excerionsforte
I did apply to Amazon and get an on site interview, but I did not perform as
well as I should have that day unfortunately. I'm kinda at a loss right now in
what to do, so I'm trying to figure out what I can do to talk companies who
are hiring devs. I figured Seattle is where I should start as it would be
cheaper for me in general to live there while I search, though SF bay area may
be a better start in terms of # of companies who are looking.

~~~
danial
There are hundreds of teams at Amazon that are hiring. Just because you failed
to make it in one team does not mean you can't apply again to other roles.

There are numerous other options in the area as well. Some off the top of my
head are Google, Facebook, MS, Splunk, SEOmoz, Expedia, and Salesforce.

Good luck with your search!

~~~
MartinCron
Yes! I should have thought of that. You can't look at Amazon or Microsoft or
Google as one company, they are all lots of little companies, and rejection
from one doesn't necessarily mean rejection from all.

~~~
excerionsforte
Alright guys thanks! I guess when university recruiting tells you apply again
in 6 months, you'd think that means apply again to the company in 6 months.

